# Int OP OT Requirements



## TheWaterboy (10 Mar 2013)

Hey guys,


I was wondering if any current IntOps or recent transfers knew about any of the requirements for an OT into the trade, and if there was any advice into transferring. Other than what I've read of the forces.ca website i can't seem to find very much information. Any advice and information would be appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## George Wallace (10 Mar 2013)

Are you Cbt Arms?


----------



## TheWaterboy (11 Mar 2013)

I'm a Veh Tech. 

When I originally applied I was told they only take from within, then once I was in was told it was open to civilians. I'mtold a lot of things but nobody really knows for certain haha


----------



## The_Falcon (11 Mar 2013)

TheWaterboy said:
			
		

> I'm a Veh Tech.
> 
> When I originally applied I was told they only take from within, then once I was in was told it was open to civilians. I'mtold a lot of things but nobody really knows for certain haha



People do know for certain.  BPSO's for one. If you are asking random people in your unit, then yeah chances are they have no clue.  If you have access to the DWAN you can look for your self what the current requirements for an OT from your trade are.


----------



## TheWaterboy (11 Mar 2013)

I do have access to the DWAN, where would I find the information on there?


----------



## Shamrock (11 Mar 2013)

TheWaterboy said:
			
		

> I do have access to the DWAN, where would I find the information on there?



CANFORGENS are released with the specific information.  Deadline for units to get their stuff to the PSO is 18 Mar 13, subject to further restriction.

Also consider:



> AVOTP Eligibility Requirements
> To be eligible to apply for AVOTP, the member:
> 
> Must have completed 48 months of continuous service by 31 December of the year in which the application is made (Members in the combat arms occupations may apply after 36 months)
> ...



Or are you looking for an occupational reassignment?


----------



## j_r_42 (11 Mar 2013)

check out this link on the DWAN:

http://cmp-cpm.forces.mil.ca/dgmp/dpgr/engraph/reports/edustd_e.asp?sec=2&cmpnt=regf&order=mosid&sort=asc


----------



## TheWaterboy (11 Mar 2013)

> Quote from: TheWaterboy on Today at 08:13:06
> I do have access to the DWAN, where would I find the information on there?
> 
> CANFORGENS are released with the specific information.  Deadline for units to get their stuff to the PSO is 18 Mar 13, subject to further restriction.
> ...




Looking mainly for an Occupational reassignment. Not sure what AVOTP stands for. My DP1 for Veh Tech starts in January so Ill be in for the 48 months by the time im DP! qualified.


----------



## Shamrock (11 Mar 2013)

Sorry, had meant to add this but was distracted:



> 1. Occupation reassignment applies to all officers and NCMs untrained in current MOC.
> 2. Members are normally considered for occupation reassignment when it is due to:
> a. change in CF requirements;
> b. a failure on initial occupation training when possible reassignment has been recommended by the training agency;
> ...


----------



## TheWaterboy (11 Mar 2013)

Well it's a start. Looks like I'll need to do two years to be considered for it, and probably a better idea than just doing an untrained occupational reassignment at this time. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Shamrock (11 Mar 2013)

Please note, above says QL4, not DP1.  For trades that had QL4, it is likely that package has become part of DP2.


----------



## dapaterson (11 Mar 2013)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Please note, above says QL4, not DP1.  For trades that had QL4, it is likely that package has become part of DP2.



Army QL4s have mostly gone to DP2; most others are now an OJT portion of DP1.  As always in the CAF, "It depends".


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Mar 2013)

If a trade doesn't not have a QL4 qual, then QL3 is the requirement.


----------



## TheWaterboy (12 Mar 2013)

Do you have any information on what the job entails? Just trying to make sure I'm not wasting mine or anyones time submitting a request that I won't want. Gotta do that research!


----------



## mariomike (12 Mar 2013)

TheWaterboy said:
			
		

> Do you have any information on what the job entails?



Int Op trade tell me more and more reg force please:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31120.200

INT OP anyone?:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/62791.0

"I want to be Int" Mega-thread:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12858.0.html



			
				TheWaterboy said:
			
		

> Not sure what AVOTP stands for.



Annual Voluntary Occupational Transfer Program (AVOTP)


----------



## TheWaterboy (12 Mar 2013)

> Quote from: TheWaterboy on Today at 09:43:53
> Do you have any information on what the job entails?
> 
> Int Op trade tell me more and more reg force please:
> ...




Fantastic. Thank you!


----------

